# Stuck on the lathe...  Any advice?



## RussFromNH (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi all...  

I am stuck with a problem on my lathe...  Literally...  I made a sanding plate to put onto the lathe to help me make some arrows for my Webelos Boys.  Well, I did not put on a rubber washer between the plate and the lathe mount (head stock) and now it is stuck.  So I cannot remove the sanding disk.  I read that I need a spanner wrench, but I cannot find one the correct size.  I have an Excelsior lathe from Rockler...  

Any advice??

Thanks.  Russ from NH.


----------



## glycerine (Feb 8, 2012)

Would a pipe wrench help? Does your plate have a hole where you would use a tommy bar or screwdriver? Just throwing out ideas...


----------



## RussFromNH (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions...  I tried the pipe wrench and it is to wide, and the hole is to shallow for the screwdriver to grab...  

If I had the lathe I could turn something to stick in the hole...  I did purchase a spanner wrench, but the bit is too big.  I may try to trim it down with the dremel..


----------



## turner.curtis (Feb 8, 2012)

A strap wrench possibly? At the least you would not have as much potential of marring what ever the surface is with the pipe wrench. I was fortunate that my local ACE carried this one: Klein S12H Strap Wrench back when I was looking for a better way to (dis)assemble ARs with round free-float hand guards.  Good Luck!


----------



## RussFromNH (Feb 8, 2012)

A strap wrench...  that is a good idea...  I have an ACE on the way home, I will take a look tonight.  Thank you!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 8, 2012)

If there are holes in the face plate you may be able to screw a piece of wood to it to use as a handle. You could also make your own spanner type wrench if there is two or more holes in the face plate ... just put two (or more) screws through a piece of wood that align with the holes ...

Edit ... something like this, just using wood.  http://i00.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/879/118/368/368118879_605.JPG

AK


----------



## Fibonacci (Feb 8, 2012)

If you have a harbor frieght nearby, the spanner that they sell for a the micro mill will fit the excelsior lathes.

That is what I use.


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 8, 2012)

You may also try a chain wrench.  Fitters and electricians use them on pipe.  Usually the chain is less than 1/2" wide.  It will get into narrow places yet give great holding power.
Charles


----------



## widows son (Feb 8, 2012)

You didn't mention what the sanding plate is made of. Last year I had a similar problem with a plywood plate I made. I drilled two holes in the plate and mounted a piece of angle iron across the plate plus a 6" handle. I locked the spindle and was able to loosen the plate. I put a nylon washer on the spindle and haven't had the problem again.


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 8, 2012)

Budget Strap Wrench:

Use a length of romex electrical cable and vice grips. As you pull back on the vice grips, it will tighten like a strap wrench. The romex cable is soft and will not scratch but will hold and not slide. Insert a piece of rubber under the romex for more grip.


----------



## RussFromNH (Feb 8, 2012)

I cut some plywood and tacky glued on a sanding disk.  I then mounted it to the plate that I attach bowl blanks to the lathe with.  So it is mettle on mettle...  I now have some nylon washers but I need to separate the plate from the spindle first..   I think I mounted it when it was cold in the room...


----------



## RussFromNH (Feb 8, 2012)

Charlie_W said:


> Budget Strap Wrench:
> 
> Use a length of romex electrical cable and vice grips. As you pull back on the vice grips, it will tighten like a strap wrench. The romex cable is soft and will not scratch but will hold and not slide. Insert a piece of rubber under the romex for more grip.


 
Interesting...  I have some leather straps, I wonder if that would stretch too much...


----------



## RussFromNH (Feb 8, 2012)

ctubbs said:


> You may also try a chain wrench. Fitters and electricians use them on pipe. Usually the chain is less than 1/2" wide. It will get into narrow places yet give great holding power.
> Charles


 
Like the pipe wrench I am worried about damage to the lathe...


----------



## ren-lathe (Feb 8, 2012)

Vice grips with a leather pad between it and the face plate. worked for me once


----------



## RussFromNH (Feb 13, 2012)

Still no luck.  I have a friend of mine making me a tool that he thinks will work.


----------



## alphageek (Feb 13, 2012)

RussFromNH said:


> Still no luck.  I have a friend of mine making me a tool that he thinks will work.



How about a picture of what is stuck?    That may help us come up with an easier answer.


----------



## melski (Feb 13, 2012)

screw a piece of 2x4 on to the faceplate so it sticks out like an arm,  note the direction that it needs to go to unscrew and spin it from the motor end as if to tighten it.  double check the direction and spin it fast to allow the 2x4 to hit either the frame or bench.  Typically the centrifugal force will jar it loose.  (they make impeller wrenches to remove impellers from pumps like this).  Good luck.


----------



## RussFromNH (Feb 13, 2012)

I will try to take a picture tonight.  

I have tried something like the 2X4 but with a wrench.  it did not budge.  I am wondering if there is a little rust keeping them together.  

I am going to try to freeze the plate tonight with some liquid air.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 13, 2012)

You are desperately in need of a redneck! So here is some free engineering

Wrap as much of the struck part as you can reach with as much duct tape as will fit.

Wrap the "wheel" on the lathe with as much duct tape as will fit under the biggest pipe wrench you own or can borrow. Use pipe wrenches going in different directions to remove the stuck part.

VIOLA! Instant redneck spanner wrench!

 When you seperate the stuck part from the lathe quickly remove the duct tape and wipe off the tape goo. All will be well!


----------



## Hess (Feb 13, 2012)

give it a shot of WD than use a Pipe winch and protect the chuck with tape or leather


----------



## leestoresund (Feb 13, 2012)

With all this great advice I think I'd just go buy a new lathe.

Just a thought.

Lee


----------



## RussFromNH (Feb 13, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> You are desperately in need of a redneck! So here is some free engineering


 
I like that...  I may try it...  the leather did not work and the pipe wrench is too big.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just to be clear.

You have a face plate threaded on the shaft that won't come off?

Do you have a means of holding the shaft? (typically a small hole for the tommy bar)

Can you move your tool rest so you can rest the tommy bar on it with one end in the hole on the shaft so it is locked? If you can do this, use a rubber mallet (or similar) and whack the face plate a few times (on the front, going down, while holding the tomy bar in place).

If this doesn't work attach something, anything, to the face plate so that you have a means of leverage (or a place to hit with a hammer) and with the tommy bar locking the shaft pull down.

If this doesn't work ... you're not hitting it hard enough :biggrin:

AK


----------



## Monty (Feb 13, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> Just to be clear.
> 
> You have a face plate threaded on the shaft that won't come off?
> 
> ...


Or if all else fails, use a bigger hammer.:biggrin:


----------



## RussFromNH (Feb 14, 2012)

Eurika!!  A friend of mine was over the other night and I showed him my delema.  Last night at the Troop meeting he handed me a custom built spanner wrench that he made the night before to fit my lathe...  when I got home i tried it out and the plate came right off...


----------



## leestoresund (Feb 14, 2012)

Just like a Scout.
Always prepared.

"A friend will commiserate with you when you are having a problem. A good friend will make you a custom spanner wrench."

Glad you didn't have to buy a new lathe.

Lee


----------



## RussFromNH (Feb 14, 2012)

me too...  I am saving my pennies for a new band saw.


----------



## lorbay (Feb 14, 2012)

On another note you should not put anything between your chuck, face-plate etc and the head stock. Its a cushion and a cushion means run out. JMTCW and all the professional's I have heard this from.

Lin.


----------

